
Google forcibly enables G Suite alerts for government-backed attacks - Varcht
https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-forcibly-enables-g-suite-alerts-for-government-backed-attacks/
======
ggm
If for instance, the new aggressive cyber warfare posture the White house is
promoting came true, would google honour this to inform me I was at risk of a
US led cyber attack?

